# A Zoner Sugarbush trikppp epic epic epic



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

Car did find into Killington access road and 100 north in snow to Warren. Took some time slowly. Stopped in Family Dollar to buy air mattress. Left Rutland at 8 got to the Bush 1030pm a live. 

Got to meet Vinny again Saturday night. Glad he got to Maine and MT snow I guess how live to the three big hills of the North east?

Saturday no food to 730, ski tickets and meet up was at 745( skip free breakfast hell ya.

Meet Nick that was awesome.
 Skiing was fanastic, snow all day got to glades, trees, trails, louse pole snow kore and most lots of snow all day. Don't know trail names but eveytime I went up conditions got even better. Unbelievable fun. Big place. Had pancakes, and coffee temptations in the 20s some wind Saturday. I wish I got to meet other people like refer would have been cool to hang and smoke with you. How was and where was everyone else missed great weekend. Sunday report coming something soon.:beer::beer:
Cool meeting the other Scott, to bad I didn't get to go on the hill with him.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 25, 2013)

Scotty, great skiing with you, as always, sorry your allergies started acting up, wish you could have hit the steam room at the fitness center, the eucalyptus spray would have cleared you right up. Glad we got to ski Slidebrook yesterday, what an awesome addition to SB, lift/shuttle bus serviced side country, smart move SB.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty, great skiing with you, as always, sorry your allergies started acting up, wish you could have hit the steam room at the fitness center, the eucalyptus spray would have cleared you right up. Glad we got to ski Slidebrook yesterday, what an awesome addition to SB, lift/shuttle bus serviced side country, smart move SB.



Slidebrook was amazing so happy we hit that to end the day Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Car did find into Killington access road and 100 north in snow to Warren. Took some time slowly. Stopped in Family Dollar to buy air mattress. Left Rutland at 8 got to the Bush 1030pm a live.
> 
> Got to meet Vinny again Saturday night. Glad he got to Maine and MT snow I guess how live to the three big hills of the North east?
> 
> ...




Can we get an English version?


----------



## reefer (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad you guys rocked it. Disappointed we didn't hitch up on the hill. Mt. Ellen was too good to leave. Maybe I'll do a cameo down at Platty one of these years.............................
Andy, that was an easy one to interpret..........................pissed off he spelled Nick correctly............


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry I missed you guys also. Scott/ Cornhead, where did you guys go on that first run? Vinny, LaizersintheTaiga and myself rode up the lift and you guys were gone. I didn't get to make any turns with you! 

I didn't get into slidebrook (bummer) but did get to explore a lot of woods. I will post more vid and pics later as well as a trip report. I had an awesome time despite my skiing limited mostly to the morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

reefer said:


> Glad you guys rocked it. Disappointed we didn't hitch up on the hill. Mt. Ellen was too good to leave. Maybe I'll do a cameo down at Platty one of these years.............................
> Andy, that was an easy one to interpret..........................pissed off he spelled Nick correctly............



His name is easy to spell. But I like your name better, how could I not.

Also thanks for the delicious burger Cornhead, and cooked at the best hotel BBQ.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 25, 2013)

This weekend was awesome! Nick, Scotty, Cornhead vinnyv11, awesome to meet you guys. I tried to find you all Sunday morning but no luck. Nick, I also tried to get back to the base on Saturday morning but ended up stuck in line at Castlerock waaaay longer than I thought I would be.  Next time we go to SB we should all plan on a group ski into slidebrook.

Also, what would be the most appropriate place for an amusing story/injury report. Here or in a Trip Report?  :dunce: I got a free ticket out of it, which was super nice of them, and I can report first hand that the SB clinic is pretty great.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> This weekend was awesome! Nick, Scotty, Cornhead vinnyv11, awesome to meet you guys. I tried to find you all Sunday morning but no luck. Nick, I also tried to get back to the base on Saturday morning but ended up stuck in line at Castlerock waaaay longer than I thought I would be.  Next time we go to SB we should all plan on a group ski into slidebrook.
> 
> Also, what would be the most appropriate place for an amusing story/injury report. Here or in a Trip Report?  :dunce: I got a free ticket out of it, which was super nice of them, and I can report first hand that the SB clinic is pretty great.



Nice meeting you as well! Feel free to start your own TR and post up. You have piqued my interest! 

I did wait around for about 10 minutes and figured you got caught in a line. I only had from 10 - 12 or so to go solo so I wanted to get some runs in. I also hit up Castlerock and took about 20 min to get on the lift. Worth it though!

I wanted to ski with so many others that were out there but it's difficult with the 9 month old. I also spent a lot of time in the afternoon with my wife on the green trails which was nice; she is still a newbie so I enjoy some time with her as well. Although I try not to instruct (too much). That never goes over well!


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 25, 2013)

Nick said:


> I did wait around for about 10 minutes and figured you got caught in a line. I only had from 10 - 12 or so to go solo so I wanted to get some runs in. I also hit up Castlerock and took about 20 min to get on the lift. Worth it though!



Yeah, I knew your time was super limited, so I feel bad for evening making you wait that long, with such amazing terrain calling. Glad you had fun on Castlerock, what a great spot.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2013)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> Yeah, I knew your time was super limited, so I feel bad for evening making you wait that long, with such amazing terrain calling. Glad you had fun on Castlerock, what a great spot.



No worries, it wasn't that long :lol: 

I still had an awesome time anyways with you guys. Vinny also!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 25, 2013)

So first day lost my pole. I didn't go to lost and found to Sunday. They let me use the poles which came in very handy. I got to ski Castle Rock which was good big moguls run. Summit Chair was open in the afternoon I caught that, I love the vertical their. Sorry guys in Sunday I just saw snow falling and had to get out there. It was so nice. Conditions were very good all day Sunday I did lot more trees with poles. Again nice meeting everyone I had a great time and we should do this every year. I last run for me was Slide Brook trees to the shuttle bus with Cornhead, thanks for showing me that was awesome. I have get back in their. Got to car around 3 pm then drove to 89 and took that home. A nice ride but in good weather I recommend  Taconic Parkway to 7 in Vermont to K then 100. Still hurting today a little but so worth the hurt.:beer:


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> =Still hurting today a little but so worth the hurt.:beer:



Glad your car made it home OK!


----------



## Abubob (Mar 26, 2013)

This has got to be the goofiest trip report. Also the most entertaining. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

Abubob said:


> This has got to be the goofiest trip report. Also the most entertaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



Thanks, that a Scotty trips reports are like.

Also I forgot to mention that when I was on the chair riding up, with someone who now lives in North VT, but used to live in close to were I live now, ask me were I like to ski and turns out he knows of Platty and gave me high five when I showed my platty lift tickets.


----------



## marcski (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad you guys got it.  Are you going to be making any turns at your beloved Platty this weekend, Scotty??  Ends up, I'm stuck downstate this week with work. We planned on visiting my bro in Burlington and skiing the 'Bush.  But sunny and upper 40's will have to do at Platty this weekend. :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

marcski said:


> Glad you guys got it.  Are you going to be making any turns at your beloved Platty this weekend, Scotty??  Ends up, I'm stuck downstate this week with work. We planned on visiting my bro in Burlington and skiing the 'Bush.  But sunny and upper 40's will have to do at Platty this weekend. :beer:



Sorry no Bush for you, I like to go to Platty on Sunday, but got to see how much money I have left after minor repairs to my car so it can pass inspection.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sorry no Bush for you, I like to go to Platty on Sunday, but got to see how much money I have left after minor repairs to my car so it can pass inspection.



Have you looked into this car? Might be able to get an AZ discount.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/120036-Help-me-sell-my-awesome-car


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Have you looked into this car? Might be able to get an AZ discount.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/120036-Help-me-sell-my-awesome-car


I need a car donation please have no money for another car now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 27, 2013)

You lucky bastards !!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> You lucky bastards !!!


Money I understand I dont even like it but can't ski without it, sorry you missed out, hopefully next winter.


----------

